# Site blocked at work



## Basil (11 Jul 2007)

Damn!
This site is blocked at work. :?: 

I never had any trouble with C+ and ACF is OK too.

I assume the word "chat" in the url was the problem.

Bugger!!!


----------



## orkneyblues (14 Jul 2007)

thats a good point, I work for a local authority and I bet that it will be blocked by keyword filtering too. i wont find out till I get back off hols, has anyone else found this a problem?


----------



## punkypossum (14 Jul 2007)

I wish!!! At least that would mean we had internet at work (which we don't unless you are management) :?:


----------

